# Rails with M203?



## DirtyDog (28 Nov 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows if, or which type, of handguard rails work with the M203 mounted on a C7?  Obviously, it would just be the top portion.  I'm looking to avoid having to mount things like a PEQ forward on the triad rail and make an ungainly weapon even more so.

Thanks

EDIT - Should also mention I'm hoping for a drop in type of rail.


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Nov 2009)

5 mins and I have the questioned answered and a possible purchase.

Apparently the Midwest Industries DI rail should work with no problems.


----------



## Fusaki (29 Nov 2009)

I believe that most drop in rail systems work with most M203 variants, including those rails made by Knights Armament Corp.  You may need to remove the bottom handguard portion from our issued M203, but I believe that can be done with a gerber and replaced just as easily.

Do a search here and on lightfighter for posts by a guy named PhilB.  I'm pretty sure he's done what you're trying to do, and would be a good source for advice.


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Nov 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I believe that most drop in rail systems work with most M203 variants, including those rails made by Knights Armament Corp.  You may need to remove the bottom handguard portion from our issued M203, but I believe that can be done with a gerber and replaced just as easily.
> 
> Do a search here and on lightfighter for posts by a guy named PhilB.  I'm pretty sure he's done what you're trying to do, and would be a good source for advice.


If you remove the handguard, how does the 203 mount? 

I will go over to lF and check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Nov 2009)

No luck finding PhilB on LF....


----------



## Fusaki (29 Nov 2009)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> If you remove the handguard, how does the 203 mount?
> 
> I will go over to lF and check it out.  Thanks.



It's been awhile since I've been in the vault, but IIRC you can unscrew the plastic handguard off the 203 while keeping the pins that lock the launcher into the rifle's slip ring.  You're basically using the same method as you would to attach the 203 onto C8FTHB (C8A2).  For insight there might you want to talk to some of the recce guys who were on TF 3-06.

Here's PhilB's profile on LF.  I can't make any guarantees, but you may be able to pick up some useful info there.
http://lightfighter.net/eve/personal?x_myspace_page=profile&u=179102871


----------



## brihard (29 Nov 2009)

DirtyDog- The M203 attaches by the two mounting pins on the rear of the launcher itself, and by lug and hood at the front of the launcher. The handguard is not necessary to mount it, and simply screws off. I've seen it done.

One of my buddies had I believe a Knight's Armament M5 RAS and an M203. He used the top half of the RAS, which included the top and both side rails.

Confirm this before you purchase anything, but I'm about 90% sure on this.


----------



## PhilB (4 Dec 2009)

Hey man,

I can confirm that both the Knights M5 RAS and the MI rails work with the M203. Other posters are correct in saying that the plastic "hand guard" portion of the M203 needs to be removed. This plastic part is just held on by a couple screws and is easily removed. The M203 has no problems attaching to the weapon without this piece as it is the molded metal parts that slide into the delta ring/slip rings. 

I used a Knights M5 RAS with my M203 all tour on 1-08 with no problems. Feel free to PM with any questions. Here is a pic of my weapon for reference:


----------

